
Riot Medicine - _tk_
https://riotmedicine.net/
======
kenneth
Having lived in HK throughout what's now been a full year of protests, I've
been amazed at the resourcefulness of the protest movement there. They are
leader-less and completely organic, but have self-organized all kinds of
system to deal with all the challenges thrown at them.

The police is constantly shooting tear gas, but they've found quick ways of
extinguishing it with traffic cones and water. I've now seen videos of them
using leafblowers to blow the gas away before extinguishing it.

To prevent police vehicle movement, they've come up with a system of digging
up brings and putting them in a three-brick formation onto the roads in such a
way to prevent cards from moving through (bricks would get into the wheels
assembly).

They have networks of people with supply station throughout the protests,
distributing water, first aid, umbrellas, masks, etc.

I've seen them build entire roadblocks with actual brick and mortar during the
week of the university siege.

It's truly incredibly what a motivated and organized group of people even when
lacking formal leadership. In fact, it makes them far more resilient. Without
leadership. you can't "cut off the head" of the movement, so to speak.

~~~
Simulacra
Do you foresee an escalation in tactics on both sides?

~~~
kenneth
Who knows, the situation is highly volatile and picking back up after a Wuhan-
virus-induced lull. The CCP keeps escalating and people aren't taking it
kindly. I don't see any de-escalation in the near future.

------
andrewl
The target audience is different, but this made me think of the book:

 _Where There Is No Doctor: A Village Health Care Handbook_

It was discussed a little here over year ago at:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19431005](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19431005)

It can be purchased in book form, or the individual chapters can be downloaded
as PDFs at:

[https://hesperian.org/books-and-resources/](https://hesperian.org/books-and-
resources/)

------
xiphias2
I don't want to downplay the importance of the protests, but as Max Keiser
pointed out in his show, if people burn the bank buildings, the central banks
will just print more dollars to rebuild them. Moving money out from the
banking system to Bitcoin is a much more effective, peaceful protest for those
of us who can still afford to do that.

~~~
nosuchthing
Bitcoin won't help the economy, especially due to the gini coefficient of
Bitcoin's algorithm simply creating another crypto-oligarchy.

It's a simple mathematical model, existing capital has full access to co-opt
any crypto software relying on capital based supply generation of the
cryptocoins. Bitcoin and other Proof-of-Work systems which run warehouses full
of hardware generating random numbers is no different than the existing
system, unless you're trying to extract wealth from uninformed targets who are
unaware of how the algorithm was designed.

